# Worldmark membership for lease?



## travelhome (Aug 12, 2008)

I saw there is a program to lease RCI points for three years. Tuggers seem to recommend that.

Is there a similar program to lease Worldmark membership? Is this a business opportunity for people with lots of credits?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 12, 2008)

travelhome said:


> I saw there is a program to lease RCI points for three years. Tuggers seem to recommend that.
> 
> Is there a similar program to lease Worldmark membership? Is this a business opportunity for people with lots of credits?



No, it's not a good business opportunity.  The RCI Points lease is provided by the resort.  They can offer the lease.  An owner who leases you credits from WorldMark cannot give you a WorldMark account and then take it back.  Once you give it to them, it's theirs.  You charge them a lease and they own it permanently.  Bad deal for the Lessor.

If you want to rent from an owner, you can do it.  But, only a foolish owner would grant you access to their account either temporarily or permanently.


----------

